

SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6870 review: Triple monitors on a budget - Bandrik
http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/reviews/sapphire-radeon-hd-6870-review-triple-monitors-on-a-budget/

======
sylviebarak
sweet!

------
camwilmot
cool!

